#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Традиция Дандарона

## Кирина

Добрый день. У меня вопрос. Сохранилась ли в настоящее время, передача линии Дандарона? Есть ли какая-нибудь информация о координатах учеников? Спасибо.

----------

